# Found The Coolest Place Today



## alloy (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm looking for a place to help me repair the motor for my Kent mill I just got.  The shaft is destroyed and I can make a new new, but need the old one pressed out of the armature without destroying the armature  so I can measure it.  

 The place is Standard motor Repair in Portland, OR.  

http://standardelectricmotor.com/

 I walked in and wow...............straight from the 50's.  The guy was super nice and helpful.   Wasn't out to make his last buck on me.  The owner wasn't there, so he will call me back and let me know what can be done with it.

Here are some pics I took. The building is old also. The guy said his uncle owns it and and is a hoarder. But 99% of the time no matter how old the motor is, they have parts for it. 

I just thought it was a super cool place to go and just great people running it.  Very happy I found them.  He made me feel like he really wanted to help me get my mill running again.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 8, 2015)

What a cool shop!  He wins, he has more stuff/sqft than I do.


----------



## francist (Oct 8, 2015)

I love those places, genuine people and genuine customer service. 

There's a place like that for old electronics around here and just about as packed to the rafters with stuff. The guy knows every tube or IC ever made, it seems. Sadly, you know their days are probably numbered though and high real estate costs or whatever will force them to close. I consider it my duty to try and support them just to keep them around! Nice find.

-frank


----------



## alloy (Oct 8, 2015)

This place is the same.  Building is easily from the 40's.  Oldest building in that area.  It's right near OMSI  (science museum)  So real estate is at a premium where he is.

Here is a google pic of his building.  You can see what it looks like compared to the others around him.    I'm surprised he's lasted this long.


----------



## jpfabricator (Oct 9, 2015)

I love places like that! Unfortunatly they are getting few and far between.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 9, 2015)

I'll bet that guy knows just where everything is in that place too.


----------



## davidh (Oct 9, 2015)

it looks like a larger version of my place. . . how would ya inventory that ? ? ? ?


----------



## mcostello (Oct 9, 2015)

Did You ever notice when You are in a place like that ,how relaxing it is? Compared to the nerve racking stores of today.


----------

